# Infraction system is now active...



## Jason Svoboda

I really didn't want to do this, but no sooner after I bumped and made the posts about the other issue, someone comes right back and makes a post that just doesn't belong on this or any other forum. That said, I've activated the built-in Infraction System. The gist of the system is as follows:

You'll receive 1 infraction point that lasts 10 days if you violate a forum rule, insult another member, etc. The points will last 10 days. If you get 3 infractions within a 10 days period of one another, you'll receive a one-day ban from the site. If you get 5, you'll get a 7-day ban. If you get 10 of these infractions, you'll get a 30-day ban. I'm hoping to never have to use this, so I don't even want to think beyond the system's default parameters. 

Bottom line is people need to start thinking posts through.


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> I really didn't want to do this, but no sooner after I bumped and made the posts about the other issue, someone comes right back and makes a post that just doesn't belong on this or any other forum. That said, I've activated the built-in Infraction System. The gist of the system is as follows:
> 
> You'll receive 1 infraction point that lasts 10 days if you violate a forum rule, insult another member, etc. The points will last 10 days. If you get 3 infractions within a 10 days period of one another, you'll receive a one-day ban from the site. If you get 5, you'll get a 7-day ban. If you get 10 of these infractions, you'll get a 30-day ban. I'm hoping to never have to use this, so I don't even want to think beyond the system's default parameters.
> 
> Bottom line is people need to start thinking posts through.


Probably a wise set-up Jason. Not too harsh but has the amount of punishment required built-in.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Sweet!


----------



## Sycamore624

Are infractions approved by you or can members just go around handing out infraction points to anyone they don't like or don't agree with their posts?


----------



## Callmedoc

Sycamore75 said:


> Are infractions approved by you or can members just go around handing out infraction points to anyone they don't like or don't agree with their posts?



I am pretty sure it's moderator ran system.


----------



## Sycamore624

Dgreenwell3 said:


> I am pretty sure it's moderator ran system.



I imagine it is also but have known sites that wasn't setup like that...just asking


----------



## bluestreak

Glad to hear this.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Sycamorebacker and FLSycamore maybe you didn't see this? Yet another friendly reminder. Why don't we stick to talking athletics on this forum. All of the political discussions turn nasty quick.


----------



## Callmedoc

Or mature, adult discussions...how hard is it for that to happen? This all really frustrates me because I dont see the reasoning for the constant shit stirring.


----------



## hans1950

Thank you Jason.There's enough anger and confrontation in our world already.I personally come on here to see what other people are thinking about our teams and university.I don't agree with everything I read but I certainly don't feel the need to argue with someone I don't even know.My purpose is information and entertainment and sometimes amusement.


----------



## Callmedoc

hans1950 said:


> Thank you Jason.There's enough anger and confrontation in our world already.I personally come on here to see what other people are thinking about our teams and university.I don't agree with everything I read but I certainly don't feel the need to argue with someone I don't even know.My purpose is information and entertainment and sometimes amusement.



Hans I think you are probably the regular viewer. Now while everyone on here is a "fanatic" there are different levels of fanaticism and we need to make sure we defend all of then equally.


----------



## Whistlegoat

You sound like an NCAA compliance officer! LOL  "Infractions"


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Sycamorebacker and FLSycamore maybe you didn't see this? Yet another friendly reminder. Why don't we stick to talking athletics on this forum. All of the political discussions turn nasty quick.



Hey, don't address me. FLsycamore was the one that turned it ugly.  I am "almost" always civilized and mature.  and when I rsponded, I think I was on the pub.

Fact is, some of you guys are WAY TOO "politically correct."


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> Hey, don't address me. FLsycamore was the one that turned it ugly.  I am "almost" always civilized and mature.  and when I rsponded, I think I was on the pub.



Hey I just did address you. It was a pointless thread to create, especially after a thread had been shut down involving the comments you were in support of. Your stance on the subject didn't need to be known, we don't need those kind of discussions on this forum. If you've got a problem with then talk to Jason - I have a feeling you probably already have. Moving on now.

Again I will say it, this forum has become a place that we all gather to talk athletics/sycamore athletics not heated Political issues. I personally will not get into very many of those conversations on this forum, no one wins those conversations.


----------



## BankShot

sycamorebacker said:


> Fact is, some of you guys are WAY TOO "politically correct."



That's what I keep telling Gotta Hav...:bigsmile:


----------



## BankShot

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Or mature, adult discussions...how hard is it for that to happen? This all really frustrates me because I dont see the reasoning for the constant shit stirring.



It usually happens when you run out of BAKING SODA...helps clean the "septic system."


----------



## Sycamore624

How funny and sad is it that we have a argument in the "Infraction" thread...enough said huh? lol


----------



## BankShot

Happens every season when there's a lull in the action ...the pit bulls get a lil' anxious and use the Forum to burn off the excess psychic energy. :beat:


----------



## Callmedoc

BankShot said:


> Happens every season when there's a lull in the action ...the pit bulls get a lil' anxious and use the Forum to burn off the excess psychic energy. :beat:



Pit bulls? Wouldnt go that far more like children who dont get fed making alot of noise lol.
In essence though its the same thing....


----------



## BankShot

I'll conclude my thoughts on this matter by stating that in '73, while brushing up the final detail(s) of one of my Afro-American history classes under Professor Gary Daily, I submitted a 30+ page term paper titled, *"Black Militantism: A Positive Approach to Black Equality." *In this paper, I traced the history of the black civil rights movement and left to the reader, the opportunity to gauge the success of  the various "styles" of perceived "militant" social movement(s) through American history. In essence, my thesis SUPPORTED "violence" as a major tool in achieving social equality. BTW, my paper clearly showed how the term "violence" was a highly flexible and evolving term, given the nature of leadership in each time era. I was given a B+ on the paper, and Daily was particulary impressed with my BIBLIOGRAPHY. After 38 yrs., that term paper still graces my collection of social science "resources."

I've provided Jason with "additional" information on my experience(s) while teaching in a variety of multi-cultural environments here in the U.S.. "Bigot & hater" are terms of IGNORANCE that were never aligned with my teaching  career. This is the FIRST time in my life that ANYONE has ever drawn such parallel.

The ultimate irony is that two (2) of my most valued employment references contained in my ISU Placement Services file were from the President of the NCSS (National Council for the Social Studies), Dr. Anna Ochoa (Indiana U.), whom I had the pleasure of working  with one Summer during a National Science Foundation (NSF) - sponsored month-long Global Education teacher workshop.  The other was from my former Teacher Supervisor on the Turtle Mountain Indian Reservation, Dr. John Derby, who ultimately became head of the Dept. of Indian Education within the BIA.


----------

